# Best chisel ever used



## Mr_P (8 Jul 2013)

Following on from the best and worst planes used and after reading this blog

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodw ... l-monogamy

I'm hoping this page will create some lively well natured debate and interesting posts.

Mr Scharz now advises newbies like myself to buy just one premium 1/2" chisel and learn how to use it and sharpen it. Then add more as funds and needs allow but don't go overboard. 

His old advice was buy old and buy with care. Well I bought old and bought with luck and now have a wide selection of chisels and to name drop a few include Marples, Sorby, Ward, Stormont and even a few Addis for fine work. 

So what do you think carboot, ebay or premium and what's your favourite ????

Never used a new or premium chisel and I'm a newbie so my opinion doesn't really count but my current favourite is an old unbranded Sheffield made 1/4" with a brass ferrule and a handle that looks like it was turned yesterday.


----------



## Reggie (8 Jul 2013)

Subjectively, it's difficult to take this turn of advice from buying 2nd hand and buying well to buying a good one and adding as you go along as he's sponsorted by lee valley who...... make/Sell brand spanking new quality chisels  Admittedly he does mention a couple of other manufacturers. There is nothing in that article that has actually told us WHY he's changed his advice.

Onto the question in hand, my favourite chisel would be the 1/2" 'It might be a stanley, it might not' chisel that came as part of a random set of 7 chisels my dad gave me at the weekend, It's flat/straight, square and sharp, the random collection it came from consists of 3 x Stanley stamped 1/2,3/4 and 1" (black handle, yellow trim), 2 x that look very much like the stanleys (same black handle, no stamp, white trim) in 1/2" and 1" and then there are 2 that have no identifying marks on them but are a lot shorter, 3/4" and 1" this time.


----------



## MIGNAL (8 Jul 2013)

That's just nonsense. What will the LN 1/2" Chisel do that many others won't? I buy a 1/2" chisel but what if I need one at 1/8th? 
Seriously. These guys need to keep pumping this sh*t out to justify themselves.


----------



## Racers (8 Jul 2013)

I have a Marples 1/2" firmer that's harder than a yeti's nipple, its a cracking chisel and it was only a quid.

Pete


----------



## Corneel (8 Jul 2013)

MIGNAL":1ndu68gr said:


> That's just nonsense. What will the LN 1/2" Chisel do that many others won't? I buy a 1/2" chisel but what if I need one at 1/8th?
> Seriously. These guys need to keep pumping this sh*t out to justify themselves.



When you NEED a 1/8" you go out and buy it. Chances are you probably won't need it anytime soon (as a beginner). You can indeed do a lot of work with just a 1/2".

Me, I'm very happy with my small selection of 5 Koyamaichi chisels. That was a treat to myself. But I use 1/4 and 3/4 the most, and a wider one (around 1.5") for all kinds of paring tasks. But I also dig my Sorby paring chisels and my small set of Swedish chisels and the odd Bahco for rough carpentry work etc etc. But I am a collector.

Reggie, what makes you think CS is sponsored by Lee Valley?


----------



## Reggie (8 Jul 2013)

The only reason the 1/2" 'it might be stanley' chisel is my favourite is because it's the only one I've used, apart from the bowed chisel that I owned previously.

I have no issues with people buying sets, or buying individually, I feel like I could probably do with a 1/4" at some point but it's not entirely necessary right now.

Corneel, apart from this image that's at the top of his blog, http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp ... ponsor.jpg nothing much ;-)


----------



## Corneel (8 Jul 2013)

Reggie, never seen that before. Interesting how you can look at a page a 1000 times, without ever seeing such details.


----------



## bobbybirds (8 Jul 2013)

Reggie":1of1s6q1 said:


> Corneel, apart from this image that's at the top of his blog, http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp ... ponsor.jpg nothing much ;-)



This blog is actually owned by popular woodworking and it is PW that collects money from prospective sponsors to sponsor said blog. If you go to Schwarz' blog at his own company, you will see no such sponsorship...

http://blog.lostartpress.com/

I also think part of the issue is that here in NA the volume of quality used tools (chisels. planes etc) is a lot lower than in Europe and is waning even further, and the prices are going up and up LARGE! It is pretty crazy actually. You can still luck out now and again, but overall you might as well buy new a lot of the time depending where you are located by the time you have enough time to search out and rehab quality vintage...


----------



## Sheffield Tony (8 Jul 2013)

Corneel":3af0c3k3 said:


> Reggie, never seen that before. Interesting how you can look at a page a 1000 times, without ever seeing such details.



I can hear the sound of a marketing man at Lee valley sobbing into his coffee ...

I don't think I have used enough chisels to contribute much here. I have some older marples carving gouges, some newer marples "blue chip" chisels from my grandpa, Ashley Iles turning chisels, some Crown mortice chisels, and some old "Fuluse" (obscure old Sheffield maker) firmer chisels. Oh, and a very cheap Chinese carving set bought for me as a gift.

All work, except the latter which are truly rubbish in more ways than I have the energy to list. I find myself using the Fuluse ones a lot because they seem to stay sharp longest. I can't figure how you could make much with just one 1/2" chisel ? Perhaps I only make smaller pieces, but I rarely need a 1/2" mortice, usually 1/4" or sometimes 3/8.


----------



## MIGNAL (8 Jul 2013)

Corneel":28823wym said:


> MIGNAL":28823wym said:
> 
> 
> > That's just nonsense. What will the LN 1/2" Chisel do that many others won't? I buy a 1/2" chisel but what if I need one at 1/8th?
> ...



Absolute nonsense. A LN Chisel currently costs £60. You can buy 3 or 4 very decent chisels for that money. So (as a beginner) what am I supposed to do if I happen to need a 1/8 th and a 1 inch? Wait until I've saved enough pennies until I can afford one? Why stop at chisels? You can't possibly do any woodwork with a £60 saw can you. You MUST have a premium Wenzloff. Oh and forget anything else BUT a LN or Veritas Plane. It could be a decade before a beginner gets to pick up a Varnish brush. What's more how on earth do you or Shwarz know which sizes I need? I might be doing any one of the many specialised woodworking 'trades'. 
To be honest he's spouting such bad advice he's a joke. I'm shocked you agree with him. Then again he's obviously on a handsome income and he can afford all the premium tools he wants. . . unless he gets them free.
In the real world Mr. Shwarz some folk don't have that kind of money. They just want to do a bit of woodwork thankyou very much. Somehow I can't help thinking it's all riddled with self interest. Which is pretty sad considering he's part of the woodworking fraternity who dish out the advice. How about gaining a bit of self respect and advising beginners to choose wisely according to their budget? Perhaps that kind of sensible advice doesn't do much for the bank balance of Mr. Shwarz.


----------



## iNewbie (8 Jul 2013)

On reading it it appears to me he's pushing his book - more than any tool manufacturer.


----------



## Mr_P (8 Jul 2013)

Guess another problem with N.America is its so spread out, not like this over crowded island.

Aren't news chisels a bit like cars as well, in loosing 25% of their value on leaving the showroom ? Another reason to buy old n cheap.

Back to my unbranded favourite chisel, the SHEFFIELD MADE wording appears to have been stamped prior to bashing. Is this for quality control purposes ? If the wording isn't 24mm long it must need a bit more bashing.


----------



## Corneel (8 Jul 2013)

Ho ho Mignal, not so fast. I really have no idea what to advice a beginner overhere in Europe, let alone in America. I hear how the old tools are drying up overthere and prices are rising fast. 

I kind of agree with Chris to start small. No sets of chisels! Beginnersly most start out with something from the big box store probably, when they start to surf on the web to look for advice and stumble on CS. So what should he say? What would you advice?

Maybe these Narex chisels aren't such a bad idea after all. But don't buy a set. Buy 3 sizes or so and start using them. You will find out soon enough what you are missing. When you want to make some smal dovetails, that 1/8" is just one order away.

Oh and be happy to live in England, the best spot to find old tools in the world.

Enough rambling for now...


----------



## bugbear (8 Jul 2013)

I don't have a single favourite - I have two.

The first is a 1" wide, firmer by I Sorby - but the blade is 8" long and very heavy, almost a mortise chisel. But the handle is supremely comfortable, and the balance and handle just falls well to the hand. Add in steel that holds an edge forever (well, almost), and it's a joy for shaping, trimming and paring...

... but too wide for some jobs, when a humble 3/8" firmer by Ward & Payne gets picked up. Narrow enough to be pushed straight across even hickory end grain, and just plain helpful.

BugBear


----------



## Carl P (8 Jul 2013)

Very interesting and helpful to hear what makes a favourite chisel for others - I'm afraid I don't have enough experience to warrant my own opinions, but I would like to say that when I first became interested in woodworking properly, I loved everything from Chris Schwarz, the more I've read however, even when it's good informative stuff, the more irritating I find him, a lot is to do with tone (something of the preacher in a lot of the American literature) and style (do I care when he feels he can award himself a beer) but also the constant plugging is irritating - one time he was praising the Record 043, and guess what, it turned out someone he knew had a load to sell, still, try to separate the wheat and not get irritated by the chaff I guess.


Cheerio,

Carl


----------



## Reggie (9 Jul 2013)

bobbybirds":3l2rrqtd said:


> Reggie":3l2rrqtd said:
> 
> 
> > Corneel, apart from this image that's at the top of his blog, http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp ... ponsor.jpg nothing much ;-)
> ...



Taken from his own blog:
Christopher Schwarz (the long-time editor and now contributing editor to Popular Woodworking)

I'm not trying to push this, it just would have been good if he'd actually said why he was switching in his blog post instead of leaving it as vague as he did as he's not a random contributor he's also the editor so should really have more of a duty to give good advice, surely?

I'm pretty sure that I saw something about sharpening stones the other day, where some web guy that people respected all of a sudden ditched a specific type of stone for another, when in reality I suspect that there's very little difference between the types of sharpening stones when it actually comes to belting the chisel with your striking instrument of choice!

I suspect when it comes down to it, there's probably not a super amount of difference between x,y,z chisel as long as you keep it sharp and well honed, then a 1/2" stanley will do as well as a 1/2" £60 LN.

If you're starting out I reckon most people need to get their hands on a chisel first before spending big, borrow if you can, get some practice chiselling and honing then think about whether you actually need to spend loads of money. 

As you can see from my previous post, I'm just starting out and I got given my chisels, I've been very lucky I think, as I've been given most of my tools, otherwise this hobby could cost me a lot of money very quickly, I've watched a few of Paul Sellers videos and read some of his blogs and what strikes me the most about everything he does and talks about, it really comes down to having good technique and average well looked after tools. 

He does a full series of 22 blog posts on buying good tools cheaply, here's the one for chisels, http://paulsellers.com/2012/11/buying-g ... hisels-uk/


----------



## bugbear (9 Jul 2013)

Reggie":xfht45ix said:


> I've watched a few of Paul Sellers videos and read some of his blogs...



Are those the ones where he keeps plugging his books and courses? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

BugBear


----------



## Reggie (9 Jul 2013)

you mean the ones where he's not advising someone to spend £60 on a chisel? yes  Then again, I didn't have an issue with Chris Schwarz promoting his books and courses, I just had an issue with him changing his mind and promoting new chisels over old and not saying why


----------



## DTR (9 Jul 2013)

bugbear":21kh9rzq said:


> Reggie":21kh9rzq said:
> 
> 
> > I've watched a few of Paul Sellers videos and read some of his blogs...
> ...



I find it funny that Paul Sellers is constantly asserting that the second hand, "plain Jane" tools of out forefathers are more than adequate for fine woodworking, but yet Veritas (and no other contemporary manufacturer) can do no wrong...

Perhaps I'm just cynical...


----------



## GazPal (9 Jul 2013)

DTR":1kw4bvtw said:


> I find it funny that Paul Sellers is constantly asserting that the second hand, "plain Jane" tools of out forefathers are more than adequate for fine woodworking, but yet Veritas (and no other contemporary manufacturer) can do no wrong...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just cynical...



You're just cynical  

I can't speak for Paul, but sense he enjoys using a variety of Veritas products while not necessarily pushing novices into heavy - professional level - tool investment. Bare bones tooling while encouraging a novice's skill acquisition isn't a bad thing, because kit content is coloured by need and not necessarily by collecting by numbers. In other words, if you need a 1/2" chisel buy one. Regardless of maker, model, or exotic steel variety, try and avoid pursuing the Holy Grail of chisels, because it's as intangible as the end of a rainbow.  

Simply invest at a reasonable - preferably professional quality - level and try not to expect miraculous edge holding properties, because sharpening is an absolute necessity whenever using edged hand tools. 

Marples, Sorby and Stanley cover most ends of the market. :wink:


----------



## Jacob (9 Jul 2013)

DTR":3t4d2103 said:


> ....
> 
> I find it funny that Paul Sellers is constantly asserting that the second hand, "plain Jane" tools of out forefathers are more than adequate for fine woodworking, but yet Veritas (and no other contemporary manufacturer) can do no wrong...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just cynical...


Liking a particular LV plane is not the same as saying they could do no wrong. For most of us things aren't so cut and dried, which can confuse the faithful!


----------



## Reggie (9 Jul 2013)

Also, whilst he has a personal preference for some tools over others, he's not advising anyone to buy them, I think the 22 blog articles on buying cheap honest tools puts it across well.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (9 Jul 2013)

Slightly tongue in cheek, here, chaps - why is it actively encouraged to collect as many planes as possible, but you're only allowed one chisel?


----------



## CStanford (9 Jul 2013)

MIGNAL":twa0ux6b said:


> Corneel":twa0ux6b said:
> 
> 
> > MIGNAL":twa0ux6b said:
> ...



Truth.


----------



## RogerP (9 Jul 2013)

It perhaps doesn't apply so much to chisels but with other tools such as planes and saws there can be night and day in performance between very similar looking products.

When I first started woodworking as a hobby I had no means to judge a tool. No mates or family with the knowledge – just what I could read in books. I spent some time fettling my small (but ever growing) collection of tools. I taught myself to set and sharpen saws and to grind and hone planes and chisels. But I had no standard by which to judge my efforts. I could tell that my tools were working – they cut and planed, but how much better could they be. What would an expert make of them?

So eventually I decided to buy an expensive plane and an expensive saw to get some sort of benchmark. 

I was very pleased to find that my efforts were acceptable, if fact quite good. There was little if any difference in performance between my fettled car-boot tools and the big name's products. Except the bubinga and brass knobs.


----------



## Jacob (9 Jul 2013)

bugbear":1pum3mxe said:


> ...the handle is supremely comfortable, ......


I like that idea. Supremely comfortable chisel in one hand, cup of cocoa in the other, and leave all your troubles behind.


----------



## Keith 66 (9 Jul 2013)

I have a selection of favorite Chisels, all secondhand. In no paricular order, Mathesion of Glasgow ! 1/8" paring chisel, 1 1/2" Hearnshaw bros (John Bull brand) paring chisel, A Sorby paring chisel, a big 1 1/2" Mathesion socket firmer that looked like it had been used for breaking rocks. All but a few have new boxwood handles from a tree i had to cut down in our garden years ago. All of them have long blades & take a decent edge.


----------



## G S Haydon (9 Jul 2013)

Mr_P":2yisqjm3 said:


> Following on from the best and worst planes used and after reading this blog
> 
> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodw ... l-monogamy
> 
> ...



As long as it's sharp for general joinery nearly anything goes. The only chisel I have bought and disliked was a wide BACHO, never again. Horribly sharp edges where the blade joins the handle.


----------



## bugbear (10 Jul 2013)

G S Haydon":2va08un1 said:


> The only chisel I have bought and disliked was a wide BACHO, never again. Horribly sharp edges where the blade joins the handle.



If there's one thing (most) people agree on here, it's that making a sharp edge round and blunt is not at all difficult!

BugBear


----------



## J_SAMa (12 Jul 2013)

G S Haydon":21x62ci1 said:


> Mr_P":21x62ci1 said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from the best and worst planes used and after reading this blog
> ...



My Bahco isn't bad. First chisel I ever bought. Handle's a bit heavy and the steel is too hard for a paring angle, but lovely edge-retention when sharpened at 35 degrees.
I guess Bahco's belong in contractors' toolboxes?

Sam


----------



## bugbear (12 Jul 2013)

J_SAMa":1i6cw8he said:


> G S Haydon":1i6cw8he said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's sharp for general joinery nearly anything goes. The only chisel I have bought and disliked was a wide BACHO, never again. Horribly sharp edges where the blade joins the handle.
> ...



Bahco is a big, old company, It's entirely plausible that quality has varied over time (most likely mainly downwards).

BugBear


----------



## J_SAMa (12 Jul 2013)

bugbear":ybsix9sr said:


> J_SAMa":ybsix9sr said:
> 
> 
> > G S Haydon":ybsix9sr said:
> ...



Strange thing is I bought it at a home center last year...
Guess I got lucky and picked up an exceptional one :wink:


----------



## G S Haydon (12 Jul 2013)

It was one of the wide options, think it was 38mm. Yes, I could of adapted it but my irwin/marples don't have the same problem and a set of seven is only £40>50. I like the blue handled BACHO 244 hardpoint though. Always in the site box ;-)


----------



## Jelly (12 Jul 2013)

Stanley "unbreakable" black and yellow resin handled chisel, not sure what type, i have a pair ground into skews (one in each direction).

Absolutely wouldn't be without them.


----------

